# Stocklist for 125G



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

New to Saltwater , want to begin my Reef tank ,

this is what i was considering for live stock ...

Pair of Black Clownfish
Orange Firefish Goby
Purple Firefish Goby
6 Green Chromis
Flame Angel
Powder Blue Tang
Yellow Tang 
Achilles Tang 
Coral Beauty Angel 

Let me know what you think... and also which order i should add them into the tank if it is necessary ? 

thanks in advance !!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The tank may be not big enough for the Achilles tang and may not do well with a Powder Blue tang.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yellow Tang
Coral Beauty Angel

these should be OK together

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I would be concerned with having 2 different firefish in there. They are very territorial around their caves. I have a purple firefish and it is very protective of it's cave. It has been very aggressive towards my green chromis when they get too close, chasing and nipping at tails. What sites like live aquaria suggest is only have one firefish in your tank. If you want two of them, look for a mated pair.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

with a 125g tank the firefish would probably never see eachother since it's a fairly large area he's working with.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't be surprised if they do 

My firefish swims at the back opposite side and if he sees a chromis getting near it's cave he whips over and chases it off. Too bad it doesn't realize that chromis aren't cave dwellers lol. 

If you absolutely have to have one of each, make sure you have lots of caves, and introduce them at the same time at opposite ends of the tank. I say that because when mine went into the tank, it dove into the first cave it came across and it chose it as its home. It has wandered into the other caves but never stayed there for very long. I'd still look for a mated pair rather than 1 or each though.

But a good thing is they seem not to mind if other critters come into the cave. Ours has no problem if the peppermint shrimp, snails or crabs come for a visit although if too many pile in there it will come out until the cave empties.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im going to try the two firefish gobys , i do have some caves setup , about the larger fish , will the tangs and angels fight ? , i like the stock list i made but which fish can i keep and which do i remove as far as fighting goes ?


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

vs5295 said:


> Im going to try the two firefish gobys , i do have some caves setup , about the larger fish , will the tangs and angels fight ? , i like the stock list i made but which fish can i keep and which do i remove as far as fighting goes ?


im guessing.... the achiles and powder blue will more likely fight. as far as firefish... all you need is a hole in the LR, thats where my purple firefish seeks refuge...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Way too many tangs!
The chromis will eventually kill each other off - if you want a schooling fish, consider threadfin or orange-lined cardinals.
I have had a tang kill an angel before; you might want to add the angel first, and tang later, but the tank is a pretty decent size.
+1 on the two firefish. Fingers crossed it all works out for you.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

In my opinion your tank is too small for either an Achilles or a Powder Blue. Also not recommended to add to a new tank, they require a mature tank and are prone to Ich (Cryptocaryon irritans) - thus recommended for more experience aquarists.

The two Angels and two Firefish may also be aggressive toward their respective species. Check out this Marine Compatibility Chart for suggestions.

Welcome to the saltwater side , hope you have a thick wallet


----------

